# D600 or D7000?



## timarp000 (Sep 19, 2012)

Links :

D600 Nikon Digital Camera | Digital SLR Camera from Nikon
D7000 from Nikon

I currently have a Nikon D40x and im planning to upgrade to the D600 or D7000. There is a 1000$ difference. I dont know what to choose.


----------



## orb9220 (Sep 19, 2012)

What lenses do you have? Dx won't be optimal for use on full frame. So taking advantage of full frame will require a commitment to better Fx glass to justify it in my eyes.

Personally I believe if you can't define exactly why you need full frame. 
Then you are probably not needing or ready for it yet.

I started with a D40 and upgraded to my present D90 that has served me well for last 3 years. 
For you would recommend going the D7000 route for a couple of more years.
.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

If one needs to ask the question of others, I think DX seems like a sound choice for a while. The D7000 is a pretty nice DX camera, with a solid sensor, and a reasonable $999 (USA) price point.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

comparison:  Digital Photography Review


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 19, 2012)

D7000 will save you a ton of money and it's a great camera.... you'd love it.


----------



## timarp000 (Sep 20, 2012)

I take landscapes and wildlife, i have an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 which came with the D40X and 55-200 f/4-5.6 that i use for wildlife. I will buy a new macro lens soon. If i buy FX i will have to buy new lenses but on the d7000 @ 24mm is not wide enough for landscape  but the DX format will be helpful in wildlife as a 200mm lens would be 300mm and so on. If i buy the D7000 with the Extra 14mm wide-angle lens. Does Nikon have a 14mm prime??? as the 14-24 f/2.8 is $2000! i just dont know to to get it wide enough on the d7000


----------



## timarp000 (Sep 20, 2012)

orb9220 said:


> What lenses do you have? Dx won't be optimal for use on full frame. So taking advantage of full frame will require a commitment to better Fx glass to justify it in my eyes.
> 
> Personally I believe if you can't define exactly why you need full frame.
> Then you are probably not needing or ready for it yet.
> ...



The only reason i would buy the d600 is due to its  low light capability and its built-in time lapse function.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 20, 2012)

timarp000 said:


> I take landscapes and wildlife,






timarp000 said:


> [
> The only reason i would buy the d600 is due to its  low light capability and its built-in time lapse function.




Well, unless you're shooting landscapes at night, and nocturnal animals, why do you need low light capabilities?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 20, 2012)

timarp000 said:


> Does Nikon have a 14mm prime??? as the 14-24 f/2.8 is $2000! i just dont know to to get it wide enough on the d7000




Nikon 12-24mm f/4G IF-ED AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor Lens 2144 B&H Photo


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 20, 2012)

If you have to ask, get the d7000


----------



## timarp000 (Sep 20, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> timarp000 said:
> 
> 
> > I take landscapes and wildlife,
> ...



Both cameras have an iso range of 100-6400, h1 and h2. Will the D7000 be similar to the D600? With my D40x i cant shoot over ISO 400 . If i do i'll have to use noise reduction softwares that bring down detail. Since the D7000 is also DX will noise be same as the D40x?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 20, 2012)

timarp000 said:
			
		

> Since the D7000 is also DX will noise be same as the D40x?



Uh, not even remotely close. Get on Flickr and look at samples from the D7000... Or any of the hundreds of sites that rate and review cameras...


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 20, 2012)

timarp000 said:


> I take landscapes and wildlife, i have an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 which came with the D40X and 55-200 f/4-5.6 that i use for wildlife. I will buy a new macro lens soon. If i buy FX i will have to buy new lenses but on the d7000 @ 24mm is not wide enough for landscape  but the DX format will be helpful in wildlife as a 200mm lens would be 300mm and so on. If i buy the D7000 with the Extra 14mm wide-angle lens. Does Nikon have a 14mm prime??? as the 14-24 f/2.8 is $2000! i just dont know to to get it wide enough on the d7000



Tamron 11-18 often found for $300.
Sigma 10-20 not much more than that.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2012)

The D7000 is a good camera to get. I rather keep my D7k and spent the extra money on good glass. If you go full frame you will already have good glass vs getting the D600 and having no money for it. The D7K is still a top on the line DX camera so it still have life left.


----------



## timarp000 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll go with the D7000 and spend money on good lenses! Thanks.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 20, 2012)

timarp000 said:


> I'll go with the D7000 and spend money on good lenses! Thanks.



Before you do, perhaps some reasearch is in order.  Understand the key thing you are giving up is 24.3MP *Full-frame CMOS sensor* (compared to *16.2MP DX-format* CMOS)

There are other things too.  There's a reason the D600 commands a higher price.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> timarp000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go with the D7000 and spend money on good lenses! Thanks.
> ...



The funny thing is, he could have both, a FF body AND good glass with his budget.  Just check his other thread.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2012)

broganana1 said:


> resh water jellyfish, presented for your enjoyment.


What jellyfish?


----------



## ronin67 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would say go with the D600 and the full frame sensor.  You already have the cropped sensor experience with your current camera.  I owned the D7000 and although it is a very capable camera in almost all shooting situations, it won't give the picture clarity when pixel peeping and color levels of the D600.  I've owned quite a few cropped Nikon DSLRs (D70, D50, D3000, D300s, and the D7000) and they were all good cameras.  However, they just don't compare to the color richness that the D600 produces.  Build quality is also done very well for a entry level FX camera (yet not too heavy).  In the end it is your call, but I just don't see how you can lose. 

Take care.

Ed


----------



## greybeard (Sep 28, 2012)

If you are like me, you use photography as a means to help preserve your sanity.  It is a lot of fun thinking about and playing with the equipment and if you have the money to spend, I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.  From what I can tell, FF bodies and lenses cost at least double the price of the best DX equipment.   Is the increase in IQ worth the added investment in equipment?  I'm planning on sticking with my D7000 until I can see a clear cut advantage for me, with FF.  I am however, going to buy FF lenses whenever possible as I will probably move to a FF Nikon body some day.


----------



## brendagallant1 (Oct 1, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> If you are like me, you use photography as a means to help preserve your sanity.  It is a lot of fun thinking about and playing with the equipment and if you have the money to spend, I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.  From what I can tell, FF bodies and lenses cost at least double the price of the best DX equipment.   Is the increase in IQ worth the added investment in equipment?  I'm planning on sticking with my D7000 until I can see a clear cut advantage for me, with FF.  I am however, going to buy FF lenses whenever possible as I will probably move to a FF Nikon body some day.



Ive switched fr d5100 to D600. And OMG. What a difference.  Its everthing a camera should be and then some !!!!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 1, 2012)

600. FX for sure. I love my 7000 but regret not going full frame.


----------

